# My Space Marines



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey All,
I have decided to show you some of the UltraMarines 3rd Company I have been working on while deployed to Iraq.










This is a Dreadnaught with Assualt cannon DCW. The right arm has extensive carbon scoring from weapon impacts










The above image is a counts as Pedro Cantor 3rd company captain. He is based off of an old metal Grey Knight.










Here is the Sgt for the 1st of two 3rd Company assault squads.





















Some additional shpts of the battle brother of the assault Squad Helmer

Thanks for looking and I would love constructive comments!!

More to come,
DOC


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice so far, I love the blue tone, post more !


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

nice really nice, just one thing that bugs me, if the dready had been that blasted, wouldnt there be damage over the whole body?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah...you are right. I finished him without the arm and then then arm was mailed to me by my wife. In the process I thought..."hey wouldn't it be cool to do damage on the arm!" I guess I need to go add a little more to tie it into the rest of the model...thanks!!!

DOC


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Impressive. Most impressive. Really like the blue color. +rep


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive responses so far. I promise to fix that dread this week and repost it. Now on to the minis I finished last week.










Scout squad with Telion, 4 sniper rifles, and a ML.










Telion









Scout with ML



















Battle brother aspirants










Chaplin










Librarian

Thanks for all the comments...I am finishing up a tactical squad and razorback that I will post soon.

Doc:drinks:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The color scheme of the scouts is very unique in my opinion, never before seen a snow scheme on Ultramarines.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the snow idea. I think It might be a little thick on the bases.

The dread's base needs some more white touch ups. The ultramarines blue showing through spoils the pristine snow effect.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I am fixing some more battle damage on the dreadnaught. I see the blue you are talking about and I will fix it. Thanks!!!

I Felt that the snow bases were a great contast to their blue armor. I also had to believe that they fought on at least one snow covered planet...lol

thanks everyone that has commented so far...I need to improve so keep them coming.

THANKS,
Doc


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Really cool docgeo. I have that Librarian in a box somewhere. I teally like how your Telion is painted. Nice work! +rep
I'd like to see more.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright here are some more pics of a tactical squad I just finished up for my artic themed 3rd company Ultramarines, a razorback(weapon needs to be finished), and suggested changes to my first posted dreadnaught.











This pic and the next are of the additons done to the dreadnaught that you suggested.










Please leave me more info on changes you might like.










Here is the razorback I finished minus the twinlinked heavy bolter that I just recieved in the mail.









The Sgt for tactical squad Devine you might recognize as a older captain figure. I just swaped out the powerpack and cape for a plain one.









The heavy weapon expert for squad Devine carries a plasma cannon for the pesky horde armies and yes I see the blue on the base and will fix it this week.









The assault weapon for squad Devine is made from an old metal GK incinerator. I just cut off most of the Icons.









The rest of the battle brother










The entire squad!

Thanks for looking and I love advice!!
Doc


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the color tone of the blue armor and Telion is very nicely painted. I am not sure how I feel about all the snow ontop of the Razorback, though for the theme it does make sense. Keep up the good work and I hope to see more of your army!


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

First of all, thank you for serving. That alone deserves some rep++
well-painted minis although personally I might pull back on the snow effect.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah...I went a little "snow gone wild" on the razorback. I will be more sparing on subsequent vehicles.

Thanks All for comments!!

Doc


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I like your marines, you´ve managed to get a good blue tone on them. The razorback could would look better with a little less snow though, and maybe some highlights on the blue, as it is now all the higher areas kinda disappear


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah....to much snow on the razorback seems to be a theme so I will spend some time and see how well it cleans off.:grin:

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## swatmama5 (May 12, 2011)

Sweet Space Marines, Doc. You are quite talented! :grin:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Actually - can I say that I think the snow on the razor back is great - really liked that and it feels like the right amount compared to the amount on the bases.

Having said that, I think some of the bases have a little too much (if you think about how tall a marine is, thats about 3' of snow they are walking on...) Also, have you considered painting the base a light blue before adding the snow, something other than pure white, just to give a little shade to it around the edges.

Really liking these, and I generally dont like smurfs.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

@swatmama-thanks and cool avatar!!

@Maidel- that light blue is genius!!!! I really never thought of that...lol...I am going to try it tonight. I have nothing else going on here in Iraq....about 40 days and a wake up till I go home to the US. Thanks!!

Doc


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

docgeo said:


> I have nothing else going on here in Iraq....about 40 days and a wake up till I go home to the US. Thanks!!
> 
> Doc


Thanks for serving man! Stay safe and come home!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate these look really good. I love the red spot colour as it's different to all the other blue and gold Ultramarines out there, and I like the snow base contrast thing that's going on.

Keep up the good work

Rev


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice! (even for Smurfs)

+Rep


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay below is a Chaplin with jump pack. I took advice from you all and painted the base a light blue to contrast with the snow. I also put less snow on the base. Not as happy with him though because the dark color was hard for me to highlight well IMO...But I am very happy with his base!











Thanks for looking and all the advice so far,
Doc


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What may help you with the highlights would be to go one more step lighter but with a very thin line. 

Here is a Painting Black Armor Tutorial that may help out and for another example you can check out the progression of my own Jump Chappy here in my Blood Angel Successor Plog. 

Back to your model the base is fantastic, the light blue undercoat really helped the snow effect! Keep up the good work doc!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the links, support, and praise...It helps keep me motivated!!!

Doc


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright here is my next instalment:



















This is venerable Brother David-with twin linked LC and DCCW










This is 4 men of command Squad Ben




























I am currently working on a 6 man sternguard squad made of robed DA models, another Captain model, and tactical Squad #6 of the 3rd Co Ultramarines.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Yoritomo Jiriki said:


> well-painted minis although personally I might pull back on the snow effect.


To be honest I think it looks good on the Razorback. Looks like the driver's ran his hand over it to clear the worst off it and left it in heaps elsewhere. I'm hoping to do a similar effect for my space wolves.

What snow stuff do you use on them?

+ Repatitis, painting is great, the blue is really really nice!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks! I use GW or army painter snow. I make a wet paste with a mixture of PVA glue, water, and snow. I then just apply and wait to dry.

Doc


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

docgeo said:


> Thanks! I use GW or army painter snow. I make a wet paste with a mixture of PVA glue, water, and snow. I then just apply and wait to dry.
> 
> Doc


Top stuff, I'll have a crack at that myself, cheers pal  Keep it goin man, they're looking great!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking through the whole thread, i really quite like your marines as you have a very neat style of painting which is always a great start to any sort of painting. Nice solid base coats and your use of inks/washes help define and darkline areas very well. 

I would say for the next step in improving your model quality would be 2 types of highlight either do the GW style and do edge highlight but with slightly brighter colours to give you more contrast. Or if you're feeling brave the more time-consuming technique would be to apply highlights and shadows from a zenithial point of view so they have a sense of realism.

Another thing you could do more of perhaps would be to add more weathering, sort of like the snow effect you have on your rhino but dust the edges of their feet or put some scratches here and there. Might give a much more realist look.

Saying all that you have a great looking set of models so far, can't wait to see more ^^. +rep


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The command squad looks good. But I particularly like the dread with the rhino door. Certainly a great addition.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright time for some new additions to the my 3rd company battle force:










This preadator I have added battle damage and a speared nid on the front. The additon of the red color to the chassi and turrent is to signify it long partnership with the 3rd.




























Some close ups for you.


Next is a 6 man squad I convered from Dark Angels to serve as either a Sternguard squad or a command squad...that is why I added the red to the trim.





































Thanks and comments are always welcomed. If you have been following this progect you will notice that I already began using some of your coments. Less snow on the bases and the light blue on the base also.

Doc


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I love the tank! The red you added to it really made it stand out


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Alright time for some new additions to the my 3rd company battle force:
> 
> Thanks and comments are always welcomed. If you have been following this progect you will notice that I already began using some of your coments. Less snow on the bases and the light blue on the base also.
> 
> Doc


My suggestion was the blue to the bases. Can I alter my suggestion?

The blue needs to be lighter - maybe spacewolf grey - otherwise it just looks like you sprayed the model all one colour and didnt bother painting he sides of the bases.

Still love the snow on the roof of the tanks.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Maidel said:


> My suggestion was the blue to the bases. Can I alter my suggestion?
> 
> The blue needs to be lighter - maybe spacewolf grey - otherwise it just looks like you sprayed the model all one colour and didnt bother painting he sides of the bases.
> 
> Still love the snow on the roof of the tanks.


Right...the next squad I complete I will try a lighter shade and you can let me know which one you think is better...thanks!!

Doc


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Good man.


PS - did you say you were stationed somewhere really hot? Is the snow an attempt to make you feel cooler?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank looks good. I like the use of the tyranid.
I also like the use of the DA marines.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Good man.
> 
> 
> PS - did you say you were stationed somewhere really hot? Is the snow an attempt to make you feel cooler?


hahahahaha....I wish it made Iraq cooler...no I just think it looks great in contrast to the blue armor.

@Hammer49- Thanks Bro!!

Doc


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

docgeo said:


> hahahahaha....I wish it made Iraq cooler...no I just think it looks great in contrast to the blue armor.


Well isnt that what they always tell you to do? Think 'cool' thoughts and you will feel better.

I think its your subconcious telling you that you werent designed to work in those temperatures


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Well isnt that what they always tell you to do? Think 'cool' thoughts and you will feel better.
> 
> I think its your subconcious telling you that you werent designed to work in those temperatures


Yeah...come on 16June and redeployment back home!!

Doc


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Snow looks good, the blue tones look good. Its solid work all around man. Very well done.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Loving it so far, once again I say that I rellay like that blue

Painting Black Armor Tutorial = made my day


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is the latest addition to my ultra marines third company is a landspeeder


View attachment 959932413


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is the rest of my second assault squad for the 3rd











and the other two!











The group together










I took some advice and again changed the base color from white to space wolf grey and tried less snow. I magnetized the land speeder to the base.(this was my first attempt at magnet use.

Thanks and I appreciate comments


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

The snow does look really good especially with the tall grasses coming out, I would do the rims on the bases a different colour for sure.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

If you look back I have tried a couple different colors based on recommendations.....maybe I will snap a shot of all the colors and let people vote on the best...do you have any color suggestions?


Doc


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Anybody got a comment on the base color? I have tried white, very light blue, and space wolf gery. Any suggestions?

thanks,

Doc


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Regardless of my basing style I tend to use graveyard earth for the edges. I find it compliments just about everything


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I tend to keep my bases black, that's just the way I've always done it.The basing on my Space Wolves has black sides, the base itself is Adeptus Battle Grey highlighted with Bleached Bone and given a Badab Black wash before applying tufts of grass and snow. Looks like spring time, so not as thick as yours, but looks ok.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Getting ready to begin the painting challenges with the Ultrmarine theme I have been working on. Anyone have anyother constructive advice for me based off the work I have done so far?

thanks in advance,
Doc


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

They look awesome - keep it up

+rep


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

*late to the party*

I love your Assault Marine Sergeant.

Like, lots. Many, many lots.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

At first glance I thought the title must be a mistake, these are Crimson fists, right? The darker blue and red is CF not Ultramarines. You showed me I was wrong. 

I like what you have done here, the uniqueness and themes of company and terrain. You are painting a really good-looking Ultra force here. Keep it up and show us some more!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

@Pyroriffic--thanks for the compliments my Silver Skull Pal!!!

@KjellThorngaard--thanks brother....like your name!!


Doc
7L


----------

